# X-server und Gnome

## gentoo_usr

Hallo 

Ich hab den Xserver installiert und wenn ich "startx" eingebe kommt die TWM Oberfläche 

Danach habe ich gnome installiert und in die .xinitrc "exec gnome-session" eingegeben.

wenn ich nun "startx" ausführe kommt unteranderem die Fehlermeldung 

(EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) I810(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

meine xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier	"X.Org Configured"

	Screen	0	"Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice	"Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

	InputDevice	"PS/2 Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

# Serial Mouse not detected

	InputDevice	"USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

	InputDevice	"Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

	Option	"AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/util"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/local"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/local/share/fonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/default"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/type1"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load	"ddc"

	Load	"vbe"

	Load	"GLcore"

	Load	"dbe"

	Load	"dri"

	Load	"extmod"

	Load	"glx"

	Load	"bitmap"

	Load	"type1"

	Load	"freetype"

	Load	"record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Keyboard0"

	Driver	"kbd"

	Option	"CoreKeyboard"

	Option	"XkbRules" "xorg"

	Option	"XkbModel" "pc105"

#	Option	"XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

	Option	"XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Serial Mouse"

	Driver	"mouse"

	Option	"Protocol" "Microsoft"

	Option	"Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

	Option	"Emulate3Buttons" "true"

	Option	"Emulate3Timeout" "70"

	Option	"SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"PS/2 Mouse"

	Driver	"mouse"

	Option	"Protocol" "IMPS/2"

	Option	"Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

	Option	"Emulate3Buttons" "true"

	Option	"Emulate3Timeout" "70"

	Option	"SendCoreEvents"  "true"

	Option	"ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"USB Mouse"

	Driver	"mouse"

	Option	"Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	"SendCoreEvents" "true"

	Option	"Protocol" "IMPS/2"

	Option	"ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

	Option	"Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Synaptics"

	Driver	"synaptics"

	Option	"Protocol" "event"

	Option	"Device" "/dev/input/event1"

	Option	"LeftEdge" "1900"

	Option	"RightEdge" "5400"

	Option	"TopEdge" "1900"

	Option	"BottomEdge" "4000"

	Option	"FingerLow" "25"

	Option	"FingerHigh" "30"

	Option	"MaxTapTime" "180"

	Option	"MaxTapMove" "220"

	Option	"VertScrollDelta" "100"

	Option	"MinSpeed" "0.02"

	Option	"MaxSpeed" "0.10"

	Option	"AccelFactor" "0.0010"

	Option	"SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

	### Available Driver options are:-

	# sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

	#Option     "sw_cursor"

	#Option     "hw_cursor"

	#Option     "NoAccel"

	#Option     "ShowCache"

	#Option     "ShadowFB"

	#Option     "UseFBDev"

	#Option     "Rotate"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	# The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

	Driver      "i810"

	VendorName  "All"

	BoardName   "All"

#	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier	"Screen0"

	Device	"Card0"

	Monitor	"Monitor0"

	DefaultColorDepth 24

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	1

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	4

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	8

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	15

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	16

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	24

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	32

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Mode 0666

EndSection

wieso startet gnome nicht ??

----------

## musv

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> (EE) I810(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.
> ...

 

Wegen der aufgetretenen Fehlermeldungen.

1. Synaptics

Hast du im Kernel unter "Device Drivers -> Input device support -> Event interface" aktiviert? 

Hast du in der /etc/make.conf einen Eintrag in der Form (synaptics ist wichtig):

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev
```

Falls du beim Booten des Notebooks eine Mouse angesteckt hast, zieh die mal raus und starte den Rechner neu. Einige Notebooks (meins z.B.)  akzeptieren als Treiber nur psmouse oder synaptics, aber nicht beides zusammen.

2. DRI

Hast du im Kernel unter "Device Drivers -> Character Devices -> Direct Rendering Manager" aktiviert?

Hast du die USE-Flags "aiglx" und "dri" gesetzt?

Sind so die ersten Ansatzpunkte, die mir einfallen.

----------

## gentoo_usr

Die Kernel Parameter sind gesetzt wie du beschrieben hast.

in der make.conf hab ich die fehlenden Sachen ergänzt.

Geht aber noch immer nciht.

Muss ich in die make.conf noch weitere Flags setzen z.B. Grafik_Device.

wenn in der make.conf die Paramter nicht eingetragen sind, läd das BS die ganzen module dann nicht automatisch ???

PS. Hab den gdm noch installiert, was soweit auch funktioniert. Wenn ich dann gnome starten  will kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi,

hast du im x11-drivers/synaptics installiert? sollte ja eigtl. automatisch gehn, wenn du INPUT_DEVICES in der make.conf gesetzt hast. Hast du danach ein emerge -uDNva world gemacht?

greetz

----------

## gentoo_usr

hab mal das emerge -xxx world gemacht und es nochmal versucht. Immer noch der gleiche Fehler

----------

